# What is wrong with me??



## kendra2705

Hi please give your answer even if it's a short one, all opinions wanted.. 

Ill keep it short , I have had two relationships in the last 14 years, one was more a companionship , the other was difficult.

I am having dates but am finding it hard to want to take it to a second date with anyone, I usually know my own mind but cannot find the reason why I am not giving it a shot so to speak , I have met guys that are nice and I know would make nice partners etc, but I don't seem to look further than the first date, one I did not fancy (but that could come later as it does take time to feel comfortable).. the other seemed too quiet but would prob have relaxed in time, and one I said I would see again and the next morning I woke up in a panic .. do you think I should see a councillor????:scratchhead: please do comment ..


----------



## Blanca

I havent read anything else that you have written but from what you have written here I dont see why you would need to go to a counselor. So you dont want to date, you want some you time maybe, and that's perfectly OK.


----------

